# Fenêtre Boot Camp incomplète menu Windows 10



## larcebeau (11 Avril 2018)

Bonjour,

Je viens d’installer Boot Camp sur mon Mac Book pro dernière génération. J’ai lancé Boot camp sur mon Mac, téléchargé Windows 10 64 bits, lancé Windows. Jusqu’à là tout marche bien.

À l’ouverture de Windows, une fenêtre boot camp pup mais elle paraît incomplète comme si elle n’arrivait pas s’afficher correctement... je pense qu’elle permet d’installer les drivers permettant d’utiliser la wifi ! ( Je lavais installé une première fois en quittant cette fenêtre et je navais pas de “ carte réseau ”... ). Du coup, je suis embarrassé car cette fenêtre me demande de lire un contrat de licence mais je n’en peux y accéder... Avez-vous une solution ?

Merci d’avance,

Cordialement



*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------

